# Hello From Texas!



## MKnight (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi All,

My name is Marcus Knight & I hail from Denton, Tx.   My background is mostly in CMA (Taijiquan & Xingyiquan with a little Bagua in the mix).   I've also done a bit of Pekiti-Tirsia Kali off & on (mainly at seminars).  I'm thinking about branching intio a good style of Silat & am presently researching a few.

Gald to be here.  I've been lurking here for a little while & it seems like this is a good place for serious discussion.

Marcus


----------



## gimpat01 (Apr 17, 2006)

Welcome fellow newbie!


----------



## Tarot (Apr 17, 2006)

Welcome to MT! :wavey:


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 17, 2006)

Welcome nieghbor
Terry


----------



## Lisa (Apr 17, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Blindside (Apr 17, 2006)

MKnight said:
			
		

> Hi All,
> My name is Marcus Knight & I hail from Denton, Tx. My background is mostly in CMA (Taijiquan & Xingyiquan with a little Bagua in the mix). I've also done a bit of Pekiti-Tirsia Kali off & on (mainly at seminars). I'm thinking about branching intio a good style of Silat & am presently researching a few.


 
You've got a bunch of good Pekiti instructors in your area if you decide you are interested in that.  Welcome!

Lamont


----------



## HKphooey (Apr 17, 2006)

Weolcome to MT.com.  Happy posting!


----------



## still learning (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello, Welcome and please join in the forums....Aloha


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 17, 2006)

Welcome!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## kenpo0324 (Apr 17, 2006)

Welcome to MT...Enjoy


----------



## green meanie (Apr 17, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Kacey (Apr 17, 2006)

Welcome - happy posting!


----------



## MJS (Apr 18, 2006)

Welcome to MT!! Enjoy! 

Mike


----------



## KenpoTess (Apr 18, 2006)

Hi Marcus 

Welcome to MT~!!

~Enjoy 

~Tess


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Apr 19, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Apr 19, 2006)

Howdy and welcome!

Jeff


----------



## AceHBK (Apr 19, 2006)

Hey welcome to the board. Im here in Dallas.
I hope you enjoy your stay


----------



## scottcatchot (Apr 19, 2006)

Welcome fellow Texan


----------



## Kensai (Apr 19, 2006)

Hello mate,

You won't regret joining, this place is ace. Fun and informative, with the odd debate thrown in for good measure, but all in good nature.

Regards,

Kensai.


----------



## bluemtn (Apr 19, 2006)

Welcome!  Happy posting.


----------



## Ping898 (Apr 19, 2006)

Welcome to MT! :wavey:


----------



## kelly keltner (Apr 21, 2006)

welcome


----------



## Hand Sword (May 5, 2006)

Howdy! Welcome aboard!


----------



## bobster_ice (May 5, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk Marcus, hope you like it here.


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 5, 2006)

MKnight said:
			
		

> Hi All,
> 
> My name is Marcus Knight & I hail from Denton, Tx. My background is mostly in CMA (Taijiquan & Xingyiquan with a little Bagua in the mix). I've also done a bit of Pekiti-Tirsia Kali off & on (mainly at seminars). I'm thinking about branching intio a good style of Silat & am presently researching a few.
> 
> ...




Welcome Marcus!


What besides MArtial Arts intersts you? (* Just a lead back question for you to answer, to help facilitate your post count and also your comfort zone here at Martial Talk.  *)

Who taught the seminars of the Pekiti?


----------



## annie (May 5, 2006)

Welcome to MT!!


----------

